# :!: Favorite Movies and TV shows!



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey everyone!
Here's a place to post your favorite movie(s) and TV shows!

My favs are
Movies: Runaway Bride, What About Bob (any movie with Bill Murray, lol)
TV Shows: Star Trek: Deep Space Nine, Star Trek: Voyager, Everybody Loves Raymond

(Of course, I have many more favs, but too many to list!!!)


----------



## Frop (Jan 20, 2005)

Dukes Of Hazzard TV show was the Greatest, and now the movie is coming out very soon.


----------



## Fish n chips (Jan 19, 2005)

I liked the INCREDIBLES!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Stargate Sg-1 & Stargate Atlantis!!!!!!!


----------



## VINCENT3161 (Jan 22, 2005)

[glow=red:d24c4f59f7][/glow:d24c4f59f7]DAWN OF THE DEAD

GET UP
COME ON 
GET DOWN WITH THE SICKNESS


----------



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

DUKES OF HAZZARD was an awesome tv show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
My favorite is BOY MEETS WORLD!!!!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Fav TV Show(s): 
Law & Order SVU, 
Strong Medicine, 
Dead Like Me, 
Forensic Files, 
Cold Case, 
Family Guy,
Monk

Movies: hmm alot! 
Somethings Gotta Give, 
Fast & Furious, 
Dirty Dancing, 
Sixteen Candles...


----------



## justme (Jan 20, 2005)

woo hoo

fav movie...the color purple....yes thats right thats my fav..lol

fav shows...law and order svu and monk....


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

We have not many TV shows here. And they all sucks! There are some game shows, anyway don't care much.
Well there were some TV shows imported from the US


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

TV Shows: CSI: Miami, Law & Order, Judging Amy, Sue Thomas F.B.Eye, Everybody Loves Raymond. 

Movies: just too many to mention.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Ok, After an Hour of typing this last night and losing it do to the puter messing up on me, i'll try to do this again, maybe not as long but some stuff...
Get ready to be going
"OH YEAH, I Remember That Show"
Movies would be

Dirty Mary n Crazy Larry
Vanishing Point
Bullet
The Car
Mother Jugs N Speed
Gone in 60 Seconds "original"  the remake aint to bad
Fast Lane Fever
Two Lane Black Top
Cannonball
Macon County Line
Return to Macon County
GumBall Rally
American Griffiti 
More American Griffiti
CannonBall Run
CannonBall Run II
Hooper
Smokey And The Bandit
Stroker Ace
The Black Dog

Trinity Is Still My Name
They Call Me Trinity
My Name is Nobody
Once Upon A Time In The west
Imperior Of The North
Runaway Train
The Star Trek Movie up to Generations, the rest suck
Lightning Jake
Croc Dundee 1 & 2
Day of the dead, 
Dawn Of The Dead
Return of the Living Dead
Night Of the Living Dead   and all them like these
A Nightmare On Elm Street 1-5
Predetor 1 & 2
Armagedon
Night Of The Comet
Full Metal Jacket
Hamberger Hill
Midway
Tora Tora Tora
Pearl Harbor
xXx
Fast & Furious - Only for the Charger
Pitch Black
Monty Python and the Holy Grail
                     The Life of Brian
                     Meaning of Life

ThunderBolt N Lightfoot

I'll just leave it at this,,,,


----------



## go55 (Jan 20, 2005)

"KUNG POW! Fist of Fury" is my favorite movie, and my favorite show is "Family Guy"


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Mr. Aquarium I cant believe you actually sat and listed them all!!! WOW :shock:


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

My absolute fav movies:

Godfather-trilogy
american beauty
mies vailla menneisyyttä-a man without a past
mullholland drive (and a bunch of other david lynch-movies)
fight club
seven
12 monkeys


Tv series:

six feet under
sopranos
shield
alias
angels in america


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

American chopper
Southern steel
Monster garage
Monster house


RC


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

Least some one on here mentioned American Chopper,


----------



## google (Jan 27, 2005)

tv shows

THE OC


----------



## Peligrin (Feb 11, 2005)

*TV:*
Desparate Housewives
Medium
Lost
Alias
CSI
NUMB3RS

*Movies:*
The Changeling
Highlander
Return to Me
Stigmata
Gross Pointe Blank
Serendipity
The Red Violin


----------

